#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  GereNet ISP

## JhonWenderSanchez

Olá Pessoal,

Temos um sistema para Provedores de Internet. COMPLETO e FLEXÍVEL que certamente atenderá suas necessidades. 

Somos um dos primeiros do mercado e sempre evoluindo: Hoje contamos também com o GereMap para redes cabeadas.

Gostaria muito de fazer uma demonstração do nosso sistema para vocês.


Muito Obrigado

Jhon Wender Sanchez
Gerenet Tecnologia - www.gerenet.com.br

E-mail [email protected]
Skype sistema.gerenet

Tel: 11 3522-7144

----------


## interhome

Esse eu aprovo.

----------


## JhonWenderSanchez

Olá André, Muito Obrigado. Estamos a disposição.

----------


## pinhais

Não via demonstração do sistema de gerencia de voz integrado ao de Internet.

----------


## JhonWenderSanchez

> Não via demonstração do sistema de gerencia de voz integrado ao de Internet.


Olá, Amigo não entendi sua publicação, me adicione em seu Skype vamos conversar sobre.

Atenciosamente,

Jhon Wender Sanchez
Skype: sistema.gerenet

----------


## smigoldanet

qual e o preco do seu sistema tenho interece

----------


## wnscamargo

Manda os valores no meu e-mail por gentileza [email protected]

----------


## fabricioISP

Bom dia amigo, Sou consultor comercial da GERENET Tecnologia.

Para maiores detalhes sobre valores, recursos e funcionalidades, entre em contato comigo por gentileza.

-- 

_Fabrício Luiz Aznar - Consultor Comercial
[email protected] / (18) 98118-5169 WhatsApp

Gerenet Tecnologia 

(11) 3522-7144

(18) 3269-2887 

http://www.gerenet.com.br

skype fabricio_2259_

----------

